# Hop pest or disease troubleshooting



## dubbadan (4/11/18)

Hi. I've had some great harvests over about 4 or 5 seasons with my chinook. The last one was quite diminished and I remember that the leaves showed a pattern of destruction that is showing again this year. I haven't seen an obvious pest. I put compost on the soil in late winter as I have done previously, and it gets plenty of water.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Company of one (4/11/18)

dubbadan said:


> Hi. I've had some great harvests over about 4 or 5 seasons with my chinook. The last one was quite diminished and I remember that the leaves showed a pattern of destruction that is showing again this year. I haven't seen an obvious pest. I put compost on the soil in late winter as I have done previously, and it gets plenty of water.
> 
> Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


I'm having a similar problem. For mine I'm getting holes eaten from the middle of the leaves but haven't been able to catch the bug in action until today and it seems to be the bad type of lady bug, the orange one with seven spots or something ( there is a good one and a bad one ) and the other problem I've got wind that is causing some browning of the edge of the leaves, I know that over watering can cause browning but my moisture probe (finger) says that it is cool and ever so moist but without doubt not saturated.

Hope you find the cause of your issue, I've sprayed mine a week apart with Maverick and Success in the hope that might deter what ever might be my problem but if anyone else has a insecticide that would help I'm also all ears.


----------



## dubbadan (4/11/18)

Company of one said:


> I'm having a similar problem. For mine I'm getting holes eaten from the middle of the leaves but haven't been able to catch the bug in action until today and it seems to be the bad type of lady bug, the orange one with seven spots or something ( there is a good one and a bad one ) and the other problem I've got wind that is causing some browning of the edge of the leaves, I know that over watering can cause browning but my moisture probe (finger) says that it is cool and ever so moist but without doubt not saturated.
> 
> Hope you find the cause of your issue, I've sprayed mine a week apart with Maverick and Success in the hope that might deter what ever might be my problem but if anyone else has a insecticide that would help I'm also all ears.


Hmm thanks I'll keep an eye out for the lady beetle, but I haven't noticed any obvious pests last year or this...


----------



## Jack of all biers (4/11/18)

That looks exactly the same as the holes in mine this year. I found two green little caterpillars on the underside of two leaves. They got squashed between the fingers and no further holes. They were the exact same colour as the leaves and were hard to spot. They put holes in every leaf, so seem to have moved about a fair bit.


----------



## dubbadan (4/11/18)

Ok thanks. It seems as though more vigilant observation may be required {or nuclear war)


----------



## MHB (4/11/18)

This is a good place to start
*Hops - a guide for new growers - NSW Department of Primary Industries*
*Mark*


----------



## garage_life (11/11/18)

dubbadan said:


> Hmm thanks I'll keep an eye out for the lady beetle, but I haven't noticed any obvious pests last year or this...


I've also had similar damage and it was little catapillars, be sure to check under the leaves, using a torch at sunset seemed to make them a bit more obvious. Also green little grasshoppers that camoflauge incredibly well. 
I've noticed a few green spiders on the hops, got me thinking about rehoming spiders to the hop garden may be beneficial too.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/11/18)

This is 


dubbadan said:


> Hi. I've had some great harvests over about 4 or 5 seasons with my chinook. The last one was quite diminished and I remember that the leaves showed a pattern of destruction that is showing again this year. I haven't seen an obvious pest. I put compost on the soil in late winter as I have done previously, and it gets plenty of water.
> 
> Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


This is not disease, this is pest.

Most likely caterpillar, but could be snail/slug or other leaf eaters.You'll most likely find them on the underside of the leaves and might need to inspect at night if you don't find them in the day time.


----------



## Company of one (11/11/18)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> This is
> 
> This is not disease, this is pest.
> 
> Most likely caterpillar, but could be snail/slug or other leaf eaters.You'll most likely find them on the underside of the leaves and might need to inspect at night if you don't find them in the day time.


If this is the case what would be your action be? what would you spray them with?
Cheers.


----------



## altone (11/11/18)

Company of one said:


> If this is the case what would be your action be? what would you spray them with?
> Cheers.


Non chemical gardener here - thought I should say up front.
I'd just use some neem oil - it should keep them in check - obviously remove and squish any you can see first.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/11/18)

Forefinger and thumb are the best control you can have, if the leaves are pulled in by silk produced from the caterpillar sounds like a Diaphania indica, usually found on melons cucumbers etc but will attack other tender leaves. Just look for any curled leaves, that is where they hide.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/11/18)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> This is
> 
> This is not disease, this is pest.
> 
> Most likely caterpillar, but could be snail/slug or other leaf eaters.You'll most likely find them on the underside of the leaves and might need to inspect at night if you don't find them in the day time.


It'll depend on what you find is the culprit. There is no single solution for all. Neem oil does not control everything.


----------

